# FBQ2496 versus DEQ2496



## Roland Gama (Apr 19, 2008)

Can somebody explain why the DEQ2496 is unable to do the job with REW?
I have played with REW for a couple of days using the radio shack spl meter.
Also tried some eq settings on the DCX2496(digital crossover) which I have in the system.
The more I read and practice with REW the more I like it.

Now I am planning to purchase the FBQ2496 and would like to know if its the right buy.

Thank you.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can use the DEQ2496 or any parametric equalizer with REW. The only thing is that REW doesn’t have a preset mode for the DEQ in the EQ filter panel (accessed under the “Equaliser” label, top left of screen), so you have to use the “Generic” mode. They only problem may be if the DEQ uses something besides “Q” as its designation for bandwidth (likely, seems to be a common situation with Behringer digital equalizers).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Roland Gama (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info Wayne.
A friend of mine is carrying the FBQ2496 from the U.K. for me and I should have it with me by this saturday. In the mean time I am studying REW and soldering interconnect cables for the job.
Thanks again.


----------

